# yellow rhombeus + new setup



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

here's my yellow rhom and his new setup up.

In aprox 1 or 2month he's moving to a 240 liter tank bye guys!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great looking fish


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks good, imho i don't like the skull.... If u like though


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

killerbee said:


> Looks good, imho i don't like the skull.... If u like though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know but it was a present form my girlfriend so i think she would be offended if i didn't use it lol!!!!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ /\ Yea, that's quite a pickle then....i would do the same.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice tank and awsome rhom

greetz


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a gold spilo not a rhom


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that skull is soooo cheesy


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

super sweet man


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

is it a savage? at least your g/f gave you the skull


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It doesn't look like a Rhombeus !!! It looks like a spilo or a mac


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking serra and sweet setup


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Rikimaru said:


> here's my yellow rhom and his new setup up.
> 
> In aprox 1 or 2month he's moving to a 240 liter tank bye guys!!


Hi Rikimaru,

See if your Serra has a light edge or border in his tail. Only S. spilopleura has that feature. The fish really does not look like a S. rhombeus. So my guess is a Gold Spilo.

BTW. Who really has a yellow Rhom?

Regards,


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It's a yellow rhom for sure









He looks great and I kind of miss him, but I see you are taking good care of him.

Hope to see some more pics in the future


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

killerbee said:


> /\ /\ *Yea, that's quite a pickle then*....i would do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Overall tank looks great.
That rhom is Sweet though!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

id say mac or spilo, not a rhom fo sho


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

That's definitely not a rhom


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Whatever it is I like the fish!!







I don't like the skull either, I try to keep the tank as natural as possible. It's your tank, you can do what you want with it, and I'm sure we all respect that.








~Taylor~


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

jan said:


> It's a yellow rhom for sure.
> He looks great and I kind of miss him, but I see you are taking good care of him.
> Hope to see some more pics in the future.


Hi jan,

It seems that you also have a yellow Rhom.
Please can you post pics of him. Would be nice to see.
Gold Spilo is only my guess. I am no expert with Serras, but do look at the Judazz gallery of Spilos.

Regards,


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > It's a yellow rhom for sure.
> ...


Hi, this is my old yellow rhom.

I have two pics of him in my gallery. All that I know about it is that it was collected in the rio araguia and is app. 6 years old


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

well if his tail looks sorta like this. where its clear then turns black then its a mac


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

jan said:


> Hi, this is my old yellow rhom.
> 
> I have two pics of him in my gallery. All that I know about it is that it was collected in the rio araguia and is app. 6 years old
> 
> ...


Your old yellow rhom looks little differently from mine.

This is a Yellow Diamond Rhom caught in Rio Araguaio river (I've bought him and he looks awesome, much better than on this photo







):

_http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Gallerie/Piranha/Seiten/Serrasalmus%20rhombeus%20Black%20Diamond%20Araguaia.htm_

He looks differently from your yellow rhom (especially his head has much different shape ....BTW spilopleura among other things also lives in Rio Araguaio river).

But this is only my remark - I'm certainly not the rhom expert


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Kitty said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, this is my old yellow rhom.
> ...


I'm no rhom expert either







The papers that I received when I got this piranha stated that it was a yellow rhom collected in the Araguia river. That's all I know about it.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

no problem im gonna take a couple of good pic and place them in de id fourm so frank can take a look at it.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

HI~Rikimaru
Please show more your yellow rhom photo! thanks!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Rikimaru said:


> no problem im gonna take a couple of good pic and place them in de id fourm so frank can take a look at it.


Hi Rikimaru,

Yes that is a good idea.

BTW Isn't this Serra in the pic the same kind of Spilo? This is from Judazz gallery:
Judazz's Spilo

Regards,


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

For my 2 cents, I agree, looks like the spilo in Judazz's gallery !!

Anyway nice fish!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> Rikimaru said:
> 
> 
> > no problem im gonna take a couple of good pic and place them in de id fourm so frank can take a look at it.
> ...


wel it took quite some time but frank made a positive ID on my fish

its a s.mac

thought u all should know bye!


----------

